# VW Rabbit Pickup Frame Rail the same as a Rabbit????



## EPwerks (Apr 3, 2008)

I am trying to fix am 81 pickup and I need to know if the Rabbit frame rails and fender apron will work on my truck. A VW dealer is telling me that the are different due to suspension pick up points.
I need:
VW part # 175803102D 
VW part # 179809148A
These are for the passenger side front


----------



## dieselherb1 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: VW Rabbit Pickup Frame Rail the same as a Rabbit???? (EPwerks)*

I cut the frame rail and floor pan and seat rail out of a rabbit 2 door. Looks the same I haven't welded it into the caddy yet. Paid $20 at the salvage yard. 1stVW parts has the 175803102D for $76 new.


----------



## rocconut (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: VW Rabbit Pickup Frame Rail the same as a Rabbit???? (dieselherb1)*

ETKA shows both part number interchangeable on the 81-84 Pickup and Rabbit.
179809148A wheelhousing brace can we purchased at http://www.1stvwparts.com for $35.


----------



## Russjameson (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: VW Rabbit Pickup Frame Rail the same as a Rabbit???? (EPwerks)*

are these part numbers for the drivers side or passenger?
and is this the frame rail in the engine bay?thanks.
where are you getting these numbers? I really want the database you guys are using.....


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: VW Rabbit Pickup Frame Rail the same as a Rabbit???? (Russjameson)*

all the stuff forward of the bed is the same between rabbits and caddys of the same years.


----------

